# Bird Retrieval



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I wondered if someone can help. I got a Black lab, a lil over a yr old. The only problem other than hes super hyper is that i have trouble with him retrieving. He loves to play fetch with tennis balls and dummys and those big bird dummy things. but when he goes to retrieve down birds he wont. Unless there in the water then he'll bring them back to the bank and leave them. He likes to play with them and doesnt like to bring him back, Any pointers??


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

if he's hyper you dont want to throw him a million tennis balls or bumpers, that can just compound the problem.

What training program you using?


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

IDK, ive just done what my dads told me. He trained all of his old labs back in the day, and watched a couple of videos. I only throw the ball or dummy a couple of times maybe 10x or 15x like 4 or 5 times a week. Usally go out behind my house in this unfinished development in all the tall grass and creeks or take him down to the platte river and play fetch down there. he listens good and minds he just doesnt like to bring back real birds. hed rather play with them


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

i personally would get on a program, but as far as retrieving sounds as if he's ready for Force Fetch, assuming basic ob is ingrained well.

I threw my young pup maybe 5 a day 3 days a week and I retrieved at least half of them....making them sit while you pick up half the bumpers will begin to make him steady and less hyper....

Is he sitting for the throw or are you letting him break on the throw? its all about control and structure IMHO. Not testing him. too many bumpers that he doesnt retrieve well just ingrains not retrieving well.

Labs dont need to be taught to retrieve they do it for themselves fine, force fetch teaches him he's retrieving for you not himself.


----------



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

I had the same problem with my dog and all I did was started hunting her with an experienced dog. When that dog would pick up the bird she would grab it too and they would both bring the bird back together. Then in no time she got with the program and started bring birds back on her own.


----------



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

he wants to run and get the dummys as soon as i throw them if i dont watch him close, but most of the time he'll sit there and wait till i tell him to get them.

As far as another dog my brother took him out once and he went with another guy and his golden retriever and they tried to fight, but he was a pup and the other dog wasnt trained very well either. So that didnt help


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

yea i would beware of having two dogs try and retrieve birds, might work with some but could start a bad habit.....mine would rather fight.

I still say you should get on a program, get basic OB down and move to FF......

You can just wait ,hunt the dog and hope ......not the route i would go.


----------

